# Real little dragon so cute I want one



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

What are these called?


----------



## iHerp (Jan 4, 2013)

Omg!


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 4, 2013)

Draco volans i believe ???


----------



## Eamon (Jan 4, 2013)

Draco Volans. Aka flying dragon


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks like a bat got freaky with a lizard lol. I so want one lol

Cathy


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 to the two posts above me, it is D.Volans, one of my favourite dragons.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah they are cool


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely a Draco lizard or flying lizard. Did you find it?


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

They aren't in Australia.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw quite a few of those on Tioman island (off malaysia). They are very cool and one in particular was resting quite low down on the tree trunk and let us coax him onto our hands. Very cute lizard. And extremely cool to be standing near one and suddenly watch it jump and fly a few metres to another tree.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> They aren't in Australia.


yeh I know I just asked because she could of found the little guy on a vacation or something but I was not sure so that's why I asked either way the little guy is fantastic.


----------



## Eamon (Jan 4, 2013)

Would be an awesome pet......


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I saw quite a few of those on Tioman island (off malaysia). They are very cool and one in particular was resting quite low down on the tree trunk and let us coax him onto our hands. Very cute lizard. And extremely cool to be standing near one and suddenly watch it jump and fly a few metres to another tree.


you are extremely lucky as they don't normally hang around people let alone sit in a persons hand.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah we were. It was a school camp (yr 6) so we were with the people who worked at the camp. They were all trained in biology and other studies. We even got to watch the baby turtles hatch which was sooo amazing! Because of the locals killing them for meat and other body parts, they were trying to increase the population. Most the flying lizards were pretty skittish and wouldn't let us get too close however this one was pretty chilled. very cool experience


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)

I know some one in Melbourne with one...


----------



## saintanger (Jan 4, 2013)

they are absolutly asome looking. wish we had them here.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

How big do they get ?

Cathy


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

I think roughly about 20ish cm. The ones we saw were about 16ish cm. give or take


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish we found something native like this here in aus lol i wonder if they could 'fly' here bahahahaaha ;-)

Cathy


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

How???? They are not native to Aus. I meant this for Mad_at_arms.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 4, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> I know some one in Melbourne with one...


No you don't! Your second cousin's hairdresser's husband knows someone...


----------



## K3nny (Jan 4, 2013)

would make a cool pet with one tiny exception, they mainly feed on arboreal ants... I used to keep one temporarily when i was growing up in Asia then realized this little bugger is more tricky to keep than it's worth (they were local residents even in urban areas)


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> No you don't! Your second cousin's hairdresser's husband knows someone...



There is a picture of it in Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards edited by Mike Swan.
I have also seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 4, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> I know some one in Melbourne with one...



Yes so do I, he bought it from a Nigerian Prince who was selling it for his brother who was too busy trying to transfer his inheritance to an australian bank account with the help a very lucky Aussie who stands to make thousands out of the deal. It was advertised on Gumtree I just missed out!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think you missed the intended humour in my post re: dicussing illegals on a public forum. The old "I know somebody, who knows somebody, who knows somebody..." which really means 'me'.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> How???? They are not native to Aus. I meant this for Mad_at_arms.



Neither are corns, kings, retics or any other exotic species. But there's plenty of them here


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry When How???? I was asking how is it possible that this person has kept them in I assume a private collection? I could understand if its a zoo or something that's open to the public but otherwise I just don't see how its possible.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 4, 2013)

We don't think much outside the box here sometimes do we?
Those with the publication I mentioned can turn to page 85.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I knew the species shown wasn't _volans_ but it took me a while to locate it. It is _Draco beccarii _from Indonesia (E Sulawesi, Buton, Kabaena, Muna). There are 40 odd species of draco currently recognised and that number is likely to increase given the remoteness of much of the areas where they occur. If you are interested, here is the relevant article/info... The Lazy Lizard's Tales: Flight of Dragons

Blue


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool thanks for that blue, I could do with a little extra info on Draco lizards.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow interesting stuff such a cool little thing and what great variety


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 7, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> We don't think much outside the box here sometimes do we?
> Those with the publication I mentioned can turn to page 85.



OK I'll bite, for those of us who DON'T have that particular publication, what is on page 85?


----------



## R33C3 (Feb 14, 2013)

You could always breed a pigeon with a beardie


----------

